# Lots of stuff still not working?



## Buttercup (Feb 6, 2005)

I have no smilie drop down menu.
I get a 404 error when trying to access the downloads section.
I get a strange pop-up error message when I try to format text, although it does actually format.

Any ideas when these things will be fixed?


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 6, 2005)

1) I don't think we've ever had a smilie drop down menu, so I'm not sure about what you're referring to.

2) The downloads section is here: http://www.enworld.org/downloads/index.php  Old bookmarks won't work.

3) I'll fix the WYSIWYG editor when I get the reviews section replaced.


I figure if I work non-stop from now to June I'll have these issues taken care of.  Please be patient.


----------



## cybertalus (Feb 7, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> I figure if I work non-stop from now to June I'll have these issues taken care of.  Please be patient.



Is there anything anyone else can do to help you out with any of this stuff?  I can't program, but if there's stuff to be done looking for broken links, or data entry type things, I'd be glad to lend a hand.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 7, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> I figure if I work non-stop from now to June I'll have these issues taken care of.  Please be patient.




For free! Seriously, Michael, you're our hero. Thank you for putting in so much time and effort, and remember that real life responsibilities should come first. We'll polish the site as we go along.


----------



## Buttercup (Feb 8, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> 1) I don't think we've ever had a smilie drop down menu, so I'm not sure about what you're referring to.
> 
> 2) The downloads section is here: http://www.enworld.org/downloads/index.php Old bookmarks won't work.
> 
> ...




In the window I'm in right now, as I reply to your post, at the very top are some text editing options.  One of them is a smiley with an arrow next to it.  Used to be that if you clicked the arrow, you would get a choice of all the smileys that EN World uses.  This has not worked for, oh, quite a few months now.  I thought before it was just the old slow server or something.  But it still doesn't work for me.  Other people are using smileys, so perhaps there is something else going on?


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 8, 2005)

I've done something to break it when I built this style - or at least that's my theory.  But I need to get reviews fixed before I visit that problem.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Feb 8, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> I've done something to break it when I built this style - or at least that's my theory. But I need to get reviews fixed before I visit that problem.




Hmm, was there a rumor, that we were getting more smilies or something?


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 8, 2005)

We'll get more smilies over Russ' dead body (In other words - no new smilies)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 8, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> We'll get more smilies over Russ' dead body (In other words - no new smilies)



 Even then, I'd doubt new smilies would appear. Russ' undead form would stop that.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Feb 8, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> We'll get more smilies over Russ' dead body (In other words - no new smilies)




Hey, lets not go that far, I have a, uhm...bad experience with undead stuff....thank you very much.


----------

